# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  سوال مهم درباره کنکور زبان

## mkhosravi

سلام دوستان.ظهرتون بخیر و خسته نباشید
من دانش آموز سال سوم رشته ادبیات هستم.
قصد دارم در دانشگاه رشته "ادبیات و زبان *انگلیسی*" رو بخونم.
هدفم هم به امید خدا دانشگاه تهران هست.
حالا سوالم اینه : 
برای اینکه بتونم توی رشته و دانشگاه مورد علاقم درس بخونم، باید تمام درس های 3 سال دبیرستان رو بخونم ؟
یا اینکه فقط زبان انگلیسیم رو قوی کنم کافیه ؟
آخه شنیدم کنکور زبان جدا برگزار میشه.
اگه من اصلا روی دروس عمومی تمرین نکنم، ولی زبان انگلیسیم رو تا حد بالایی افزایش بدم میتونم یه رتبه خوب برای تحصیل در دانشگاه تهران بیارم ؟
یا اینکه باید درس های دیگه ام هم بخونم و توی اونا هم قوی بشم ؟
زیاد اطلاعاتم در این زمنیه کافی نیست.ممنون میشم کمکم کنین

یک دنیا تشکر  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## 7p7

> سلام دوستان.ظهرتون بخیر و خسته نباشید
> من دانش آموز سال سوم رشته ادبیات هستم.
> قصد دارم در دانشگاه رشته "ادبیات و زبان *انگلیسی*" رو بخونم.
> هدفم هم به امید خدا دانشگاه تهران هست.
> حالا سوالم اینه : 
> برای اینکه بتونم توی رشته و دانشگاه مورد علاقم درس بخونم، باید تمام درس های 3 سال دبیرستان رو بخونم ؟
> یا اینکه فقط زبان انگلیسیم رو قوی کنم کافیه ؟
> آخه شنیدم کنکور زبان جدا برگزار میشه.
> اگه من اصلا روی دروس عمومی تمرین نکنم، ولی زبان انگلیسیم رو تا حد بالایی افزایش بدم میتونم یه رتبه خوب برای تحصیل در دانشگاه تهران بیارم ؟
> ...


نه كنكور زبان تخصصى جدا ـه
بايد عموميا(عربى،دينى،ادبيات) دوم ، سوم و پيش رو بخونين 
بايد درصدهاى عموميتون هم خيلى خوب باشه براي دانشگاه تهران يعني ٧٠ به بالا تقريبا كه بستگي به زبان تخصصي هم داره كه چقدر بزنين
ولى كلا زبان تكليف زياد معلوم نيست چون خيلي ازرتبه هاى برترش اصلا زبان نميرن و ميرن رياضى و تجربي

----------


## navid saleh

کنکور زبان هم مثل کنکورای تجربی و ریاضی و تمام کنکور ها به صورت مجزا برگزار میشه که دارای دو دفترچه سوالات عمومی و اختصاصی میشه
دفترچه اول که مثل همه کنکورا سوالات عمومیه یعنی ادبیات و عربی و دینی و زبان عمومی و دفترچه دوم که اختصاصی باشه هم منحصرا زبانه فقط سوالات زبان انگلیسیه که سطحشون خیلی از سوالات زبان عمومی بالاتره و برای پاسخگویی ب این سوالات حتما باید زبانتون خوب باشه و تمرین زیادی داشته باشین
تنها با بالا بردن سطح زبانتون و تنها با مطالعه زبان هم نمی تونید از دانشگاه خوب قبول بشید باید عمومی هارو هم مثل زبان خوب بخونین وگرنه محاله از دانشگاه تهران قبول بشین عمومی ها تو کنکور زبان خیلی مهم اند 
موفق باشین سوالی داشتی در خدمتم

----------


## mkhosravi

> تنها با بالا بردن سطح زبانتون و تنها با مطالعه زبان هم نمی تونید از دانشگاه خوب قبول بشید باید عمومی هارو هم مثل زبان خوب بخونین وگرنه محاله از دانشگاه تهران قبول بشین عمومی ها تو کنکور زبان خیلی مهم اند 
> موفق باشین سوالی داشتی در خدمتم






> بايد عموميا(عربى،دينى،ادبيات) دوم ، سوم و پيش رو بخونين 
> بايد درصدهاى عموميتون هم خيلى خوب باشه براي دانشگاه تهران يعني ٧٠ به بالا تقريبا كه بستگي به زبان تخصصي هم داره كه چقدر بزنين
> ولى كلا زبان تكليف زياد معلوم نيست چون خيلي ازرتبه هاى برترش اصلا زبان نميرن و ميرن رياضى و تجربي


با توجه به پاسخ هر دوی شما دوستان عزیزم اینطور برداشت کردم : (ممنون میشم اگه اشتباه فهمیدم منو اصلاح کنید )
برای قبول شدن در رشته ادبیات و زبان انگلیسی دانشگاه تهران باید :
علاوه بر بالا بردن سطح زبان انگلیسیم، روی درس های عمومی (عربی.ادبیات.فلسفه.منطق.تار  خ.جغرافی.دینی و... ) هم تمرکز زیادی داشته باشم و اونا رو هم بخونم
درسته ؟
سوال بعدیم این هست به نظرتون کدوم درس ها مهم تره ؟ یعنی من وقتم رو روی کدوم درس بیشتر بزارم ؟ قطعا عربی با جغرافیا در یک سطح نیستن.ممنون میشم یه اولویت خوب رو برای درس های رشته انسانی برای کنکور بهم معرفی کنین  :Yahoo (45):

----------


## Trance

داداش من 94 کنکور زبان دادم و تخصصی رو بالای 90 زدم، ولی چون عمومی هام پایین بود (در حد 20) رتبم زیاد عالی نشد.عمومی هارو خوب بخون.خیلی بخون.اول عمومی بعد اختصاصی.

----------


## mkhosravi

> داداش من 94 کنکور زبان دادم و تخصصی رو بالای 90 زدم، ولی چون عمومی هام پایین بود (در حد 20) رتبم زیاد عالی نشد.عمومی هارو خوب بخون.خیلی بخون.اول عمومی بعد اختصاصی.


یعنی درس ها عمومی اینقدر تاثیر داره ؟ من واقعا نمیدونستم.ممنون از اینکه آگاهم کردی
میتونم رشته تحصیلی شمارو بدونم ؟
و اینکه چه درس های توی عمومیا خیلی مهم تر از بقیه هستن ؟
خیلی ممنونم

----------


## shayas75

عمومی اونقدرا هم مهم نیست و میشه با زبان تخصصی بالا جبرانش کرد ...
نمونش هم سال 93 کنکور زبان از منطقه 2 هستش از قزوین که رتبه منطقه 3 و رتبه کشوری 12 شد
حالا اگه درصدا رو ببینید شاخ درمیارین(اگه شک دارین میتونین برای اطمینان از سایت قلمچی ببینید)

زبان و ادبیات فارسی     0
عربی       0
دینی   0
زبان عمومی   0
زبان تخصصی     82.4


الان هم داره زبان وادبیات انگلیسی دانشگاه تهران میخونه ....
موفق باشین

----------


## shayas75

> داداش من 94 کنکور زبان دادم و تخصصی رو بالای 90 زدم، ولی چون عمومی هام پایین بود (در حد 20) رتبم زیاد عالی نشد.عمومی هارو خوب بخون.خیلی بخون.اول عمومی بعد اختصاصی.


میشه کارنامتون رو بزارید؟

----------


## shayas75

> با توجه به پاسخ هر دوی شما دوستان عزیزم اینطور برداشت کردم : (ممنون میشم اگه اشتباه فهمیدم منو اصلاح کنید )
> برای قبول شدن در رشته ادبیات و زبان انگلیسی دانشگاه تهران باید :
> علاوه بر بالا بردن سطح زبان انگلیسیم، روی درس های عمومی (عربی.ادبیات.فلسفه.منطق.تار  خ.جغرافی.دینی و... ) هم تمرکز زیادی داشته باشم و اونا رو هم بخونم
> درسته ؟
> سوال بعدیم این هست به نظرتون کدوم درس ها مهم تره ؟ یعنی من وقتم رو روی کدوم درس بیشتر بزارم ؟ قطعا عربی با جغرافیا در یک سطح نیستن.ممنون میشم یه اولویت خوب رو برای درس های رشته انسانی برای کنکور بهم معرفی کنین


اگه میخواید فقط کنکور زبان بدید دیگه لازم نیس 
منطق و جغرافیا و تاریخ اینا رو بخونید ...

----------


## 7p7

> با توجه به پاسخ هر دوی شما دوستان عزیزم اینطور برداشت کردم : (ممنون میشم اگه اشتباه فهمیدم منو اصلاح کنید )
> برای قبول شدن در رشته ادبیات و زبان انگلیسی دانشگاه تهران باید :
> علاوه بر بالا بردن سطح زبان انگلیسیم، روی درس های عمومی (عربی.ادبیات.فلسفه.منطق.تار  خ.جغرافی.دینی و... ) هم تمرکز زیادی داشته باشم و اونا رو هم بخونم
> درسته ؟
> سوال بعدیم این هست به نظرتون کدوم درس ها مهم تره ؟ یعنی من وقتم رو روی کدوم درس بیشتر بزارم ؟ قطعا عربی با جغرافیا در یک سطح نیستن.ممنون میشم یه اولویت خوب رو برای درس های رشته انسانی برای کنکور بهم معرفی کنین


نه ، فقط عربي و ادبيات و ديني

----------


## 7p7

> عمومی اونقدرا هم مهم نیست و میشه با زبان تخصصی بالا جبرانش کرد ...
> نمونش هم سال 93 کنکور زبان از منطقه 2 هستش از قزوین که رتبه منطقه 3 و رتبه کشوری 12 شد
> حالا اگه درصدا رو ببینید شاخ درمیارین(اگه شک دارین میتونین برای اطمینان از سایت قلمچی ببینید)
> 
> زبان و ادبیات فارسی     0
> عربی       0
> دینی   0
> زبان عمومی   0
> زبان تخصصی     82.4
> ...


نميدونم بعضيا كه ميگفتن درصداش الكيه آخه مگه ميشه حتى زبان عموميش هم صفر بزنه

----------


## shayas75

> نميدونم بعضيا كه ميگفتن درصداش الكيه آخه مگه ميشه حتى زبان عموميش هم صفر بزنه


والا نمیدونم ...
سوال منم اینه اگه میتونست زبان تخصصی رو 82.4 بزنه
پس راحت میتونست زبان عمومی رو بالای 90 بزنه دیگه
چرا نزد؟

----------


## mahyasi

سلام یه سوال
کنکور زبان و تجربی توی یه روز برگزار میشه؟ من رشته م تجربیه و میخوام کنکور زبان هم شرکت کنم

----------


## navid saleh

> سلام یه سوال
> کنکور زبان و تجربی توی یه روز برگزار میشه؟ من رشته م تجربیه و میخوام کنکور زبان هم شرکت کنم


نه دوست من قطعا تو یه روز نیست چون خیلیا مثل شما ها هستن که رشته شون تجربیه یا ریاضیه یا انسانیه و میخوان تو زبان هم شرکت کنن در این صورت نمیتونن
نه تو یه روز نیستن خیالتون راحت

----------


## mahyasi

> نه دوست من قطعا تو یه روز نیست چون خیلیا مثل شما ها هستن که رشته شون تجربیه یا ریاضیه یا انسانیه و میخوان تو زبان هم شرکت کنن در این صورت نمیتونن
> نه تو یه روز نیستن خیالتون راحت



اخیش مرسی
اخه از چندنفر شنیده بودم که ازموناشون توی یک روز برگزار میشه
ممنونم

----------


## navid saleh

> عمومی اونقدرا هم مهم نیست و میشه با زبان تخصصی بالا جبرانش کرد ...
> نمونش هم سال 93 کنکور زبان از منطقه 2 هستش از قزوین که رتبه منطقه 3 و رتبه کشوری 12 شد
> حالا اگه درصدا رو ببینید شاخ درمیارین(اگه شک دارین میتونین برای اطمینان از سایت قلمچی ببینید)
> 
> زبان و ادبیات فارسی     0
> عربی       0
> دینی   0
> زبان عمومی   0
> زبان تخصصی     82.4
> ...


اصلا شک نکنین که الکیه همچین چیزی امکان نداره
عمومی ها تو کنکور زبان خیلی مهم اند از عمومی ها غافل بشین نمیتونین از دانشگاه خوب قبول بشید

----------


## navid saleh

> با توجه به پاسخ هر دوی شما دوستان عزیزم اینطور برداشت کردم : (ممنون میشم اگه اشتباه فهمیدم منو اصلاح کنید )
> برای قبول شدن در رشته ادبیات و زبان انگلیسی دانشگاه تهران باید :
> علاوه بر بالا بردن سطح زبان انگلیسیم، روی درس های عمومی (عربی.ادبیات.فلسفه.منطق.تار  خ.جغرافی.دینی و... ) هم تمرکز زیادی داشته باشم و اونا رو هم بخونم
> درسته ؟
> سوال بعدیم این هست به نظرتون کدوم درس ها مهم تره ؟ یعنی من وقتم رو روی کدوم درس بیشتر بزارم ؟ قطعا عربی با جغرافیا در یک سطح نیستن.ممنون میشم یه اولویت خوب رو برای درس های رشته انسانی برای کنکور بهم معرفی کنین


دوست من تو کنکور زبان دیگه از فلسفه و جغرافیا و اینا خبر نیست
فقط ادبیات و عربی و دینی و زبان عمومی

----------


## shayas75

> سلام یه سوال
> کنکور زبان و تجربی توی یه روز برگزار میشه؟ من رشته م تجربیه و میخوام کنکور زبان هم شرکت کنم


بله امکانش هست تو یه روز برگزار بشه ...
مثلا امسال تو دو روز کنکور برگزار شد 
روز اول صبح ریاضی و انسانی و  بعدظهر هنر ...
روز دوم صبح تجربی و بعدظهر زبان برگزار شد ...

----------


## mahyasi

> بله امکانش هست تو یه روز برگزار بشه ...
> مثلا امسال تو دو روز کنکور برگزار شد 
> روز اول صبح ریاضی و انسانی و  بعدظهر هنر ...
> روز دوم صبح تجربی و بعدظهر زبان برگزار شد ...


اوه خب قبل از ثبت نام توی کنکور مشخص میشه تاریخش دیگه؟؟؟؟

----------


## shayas75

> نه دوست من قطعا تو یه روز نیست چون خیلیا مثل شما ها هستن که رشته شون تجربیه یا ریاضیه یا انسانیه و میخوان تو زبان هم شرکت کنن در این صورت نمیتونن
> نه تو یه روز نیستن خیالتون راحت


چرا نمیشه تو یه روز باشه؟ خوب قطعا بعضی ها از ریاضیم هستن
که میخوان کنکور زبان شرکت کنن ... کنکور اکثرا تو سه روز برگزار میشه
و اینجوری که عموما یه اصلی مثل ریاضی، تجربی و انسانی و یه
شناور مثل زبان و هنر برگزار میشه ...
پس امکانش هست ...

----------


## navid saleh

> اوه خب قبل از ثبت نام توی کنکور مشخص میشه تاریخش دیگه؟؟؟؟


دوست من اگه تو یه روز هم باشه ساعتشون دقیق مثل هم نیست که یکی صبحه یکی بعد از ظهر نگران نباشین که نتونین تو دوتاشون شرکت کنین

----------


## mahyasi

> دوست من اگه تو یه روز هم باشه ساعتشون دقیق مثل هم نیست که یکی صبحه یکی بعد از ظهر نگران نباشین که نتونین تو دوتاشون شرکت کنین


 اوکی دست شما مرسی

----------


## Anis.Es

> عمومی اونقدرا هم مهم نیست و میشه با زبان تخصصی بالا جبرانش کرد ...
> نمونش هم سال 93 کنکور زبان از منطقه 2 هستش از قزوین که رتبه منطقه 3 و رتبه کشوری 12 شد
> حالا اگه درصدا رو ببینید شاخ درمیارین(اگه شک دارین میتونین برای اطمینان از سایت قلمچی ببینید)
> 
> زبان و ادبیات فارسی     0
> عربی       0
> دینی   0
> زبان عمومی   0
> زبان تخصصی     82.4
> ...


همچنین چیزی امکان نداره ..



مريم خراسانى

----------


## 7p7

كلا اين قلمچي هم قسمت كارنامه هاش مشكل داره
يكى از بچه هاي همين جار رو كه عكسشو اشتباه گذاشته بودن و يكي ديگه رتبه برتر منطقه ٣ بود نوشته بودن منطقه ايثارگران و ...

----------


## mkhosravi

دوستان خیلی ممنونم
فقط ببخشید که من در مبجث کنکور و... خیلی مبتدی هستم.چون تاحالا به فکرش نبودم و به تازگی برام مهم شده
برای همینه که سوالاتم خیلی مبتدیه
دوستان اینطور که من فهمیدم چندین نوع کنکور برگزار میشه :

کنکور ریاضی
کنکور تجربی
کنکور انسانی
کنکور زبان

که خود کنکور زبان هم دوتا دفترچه داره.
یه دفترچه عمومی که شامل درس های ادبیات و زبان فارسی و عربی و دینی و زبان عمومی هست.
و یه دفترچه تخصصی که فقط سوالات زبان توش هست.
و برای کنکور زبان دیگه نباید درس هایی مثل تاریخ و جغرافی و فلسفه و منطق و... رو خوند و فقط خوندن همون درس های ادبیات و زبان فارسی و عربی و دینی و زبان عمومی و تخصصی کافی هست.
تا اینجاشو درست متوجه شدم دوستان ؟

----------


## navid saleh

> دوستان خیلی ممنونم
> فقط ببخشید که من در مبجث کنکور و... خیلی مبتدی هستم.چون تاحالا به فکرش نبودم و به تازگی برام مهم شده
> برای همینه که سوالاتم خیلی مبتدیه
> دوستان اینطور که من فهمیدم چندین نوع کنکور برگزار میشه :
> 
> کنکور ریاضی
> کنکور تجربی
> کنکور انسانی
> کنکور زبان
> ...


اوکی درسته کاملا درسته
دیگه بازم مشکلی هست؟؟؟

----------


## navid saleh

به غیر از دروس عمومی که تکلیفشون معلومه زبان تخصصی منبع مشخصی نداره و ممکنه از هر جایی سوال بدن
برا زبان تخصصی یدونه کتاب هست که دو جلده و ماله دکتر اناریه



و اگه کتاب 504 رو هم بخونین خیلی خوبه البته به غیر اینا کتابا و منابع دیگه هم هست

----------


## mkhosravi

> اوکی درسته کاملا درسته
> دیگه بازم مشکلی هست؟؟؟


خیلی ممنونم
بله چند سوال دیگه دارم.ممنون میشم راهنماییم کنین
همونطور که میدونین عربی و ادبیات رشته انسانی با تجربی و ریاضی فرق داره و این 2 درس برای رشته ادبیات اختصاصی هستن
حالا سوالم اینه : منی که قراره کنکور زبان بدم باید عربی و ادبیات اختصاصی رشته خودمو بلد باشم ؟ یا عربی و ادبیات عمومی رو ؟
اگه از عربی و ادبیات اختصاصیه انسانی تو کنکور زبان میاد.پس بچه های تجربی چیکار میکنن ؟

----------


## Trance

این کارنامه ی من تو کنکور زبان 94 که میذارم واست همه چی روشن شه : 
http://8pic.ir/images/bmkoc0kspmc78m0ahggv.png

همونطور که میبینی با اختصاصی 91 و عمومی کم رتبم شده جوار 700 و خورده ای تو زیرگروه 1؛ در صورتی که افرادی هست که با اختصاصی 50 و عمومی 80 90 رتبه های 100 تا 200 آوردن.پس اینو بدون که عمومی خیلی خیلی خیلی خیلی مهمه و هرکسی هم عکس اینو گفت اصلاً گوش نده.من تجربه کردم و میگم.بشین اول قشنگ عمومی رو مسلط کامل شو و بعداً به فکر اختصاصی باش.اختصاصی هم اینطور نیست که یدونه کتاب شهاب اناری بخونی بگی دیگه حله من بالا میزنم.من شخصاً واسه اختصاصی هیچ کتاب کنکوری نخوندم.اولاً سعی کن دایره ی لغاتت رو هر روز بالا ببری.504 و 1100 واژه رو فول باش و بازم بسنده نکن.متنای انگلیسی بخون و واژه هاشو دربیار یکی یکی معنی کن یاد بگیر و حفظ کن.Reading و اخبار انگلیسی زیاد بخون.فیلم زیاد ببین تا درکت بره بالا.اینا از 1000 تا شهاب اناری بهتر جواب میدن.

موفق باشی...

----------


## shayas75

> اوه خب قبل از ثبت نام توی کنکور مشخص میشه تاریخش دیگه؟؟؟؟


امسال بعد ثبت نام مشخص شد ...
زیاد مهم نیس اگه تو یه روزم باشه با فاصله 
هستش و مشکلی پیش نمیاد جز خستگی اش دیگه

----------


## highdreams

عمومی ها تاثیرشون فوق العادست...زبان تخصصیت 30 یا40 باشه ولی عمومیات خیلی بالا میتونین دانشگاهای خوب قبول شین

----------


## mkhosravi

> عمومی ها تاثیرشون فوق العادست...زبان تخصصیت 30 یا40 باشه ولی عمومیات خیلی بالا میتونین دانشگاهای خوب قبول شین


عمومی ها منظورتون همون درس های ادبیات و زبان فارسی و عربی و دینی و زبان عمومی هست دیگه ؟ درسته ؟

----------


## highdreams

> عمومی ها منظورتون همون درس های ادبیات و زبان فارسی و عربی و دینی و زبان عمومی هست دیگه ؟ درسته ؟


بله...شماهم عمومی هاتون مثل بقیه رشته هاست...اختصاصیتون هم فقط زبانه که اگه اشتباه نکنم 70سواله...15 یا16تا سوال هم مربوط به دوتاریدینگ نه چندان سخته...قبول شدن در رشته ی زبان کار سختی نیست...خوب حروف ربطی و زمان فعل و دامنه ی لغتاتون رو بالا ببرید...ایشالا موفق میشید...من خودم شدم6000منطقه 2 :Yahoo (20): الکی رفتم سرجلسه قبلشم کنکور تجربی بود خیلی خسته بودم...ادبیات29/4 :Yahoo (20): عربی36 :Yahoo (20): زبان61 :Yahoo (20): زبان تخصصی30... 
تازه ریدینگ زبان عمومی هم تکراری بود...اگه عمومی هاروبالا میزدم میتونست رتبم بهترشه...

----------


## highdreams

کانون هم یه کتاب زبان تخصصی داره...تستاش زیادن میتونه کمکتون کنه...قیمت هم18و500فکرکنم...البته پارسال

----------


## mkhosravi

خب ما که انسانی هستیم و عربی و ادبیات و زبان فارسیمون اختصاصی هست فقط همین دروس خودمون رو بخونیم کافیه دیگه ؟
یا اینکه باید عربی و ادبیات و زبان فارسی بقیه رشته ها هم بخونیم ؟
گیج شدم اصن  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## highdreams

> خب ما که انسانی هستیم و عربی و ادبیات و زبان فارسیمون اختصاصی هست فقط همین دروس خودمون رو بخونیم کافیه دیگه ؟
> یا اینکه باید عربی و ادبیات و زبان فارسی بقیه رشته ها هم بخونیم ؟
> گیج شدم اصن


عربی نظری...زبان مشترکه...ادبیات نظری...زبان فارسی نظری...دینی هم مشترکه...جز دینی وزبان باید بقیه عمومیارو عوض کنید

----------


## mkhosravi

> عربی نظری...زبان مشترکه...ادبیات نظری...زبان فارسی نظری...دینی هم مشترکه...جز دینی وزبان باید بقیه عمومیارو عوض کنید


منظورتون از عربی و ادبیات و زبان فارسی نظری چیه ؟
یعنی چی جز دینی وزبان باید بقیه عمومیارو عوض کنم ؟
ایا مثلا عربی نظری چیزی غیر از اون چیزی هست که من الان دارم توی رشته انسانی میخونم ؟

خیلی خجالت میکشم که اینقدر مبتدی هستم و سوالاتم اعصاب خورد کن هست.ولی منو ببخشید
تازه وارد سیستم اموزشی اینجا شدم و زیاد به جزئیات وارد نیستم.

----------


## navid saleh

> منظورتون از عربی و ادبیات و زبان فارسی نظری چیه ؟
> یعنی چی جز دینی وزبان باید بقیه عمومیارو عوض کنم ؟
> ایا مثلا عربی نظری چیزی غیر از اون چیزی هست که من الان دارم توی رشته انسانی میخونم ؟
> 
> خیلی خجالت میکشم که اینقدر مبتدی هستم و سوالاتم اعصاب خورد کن هست.ولی منو ببخشید
> تازه وارد سیستم اموزشی اینجا شدم و زیاد به جزئیات وارد نیستم.


داداش فک کنم عربی و ادبیات رشته های دیگه کامل تو کتابای عربی و انسانی باشه پس خیالت راحت عربی و ادبیات انسانی سطحش بالاتر از عربی و ادبیات سایر رشته هاست شما همون عربی و ادبیات خودتونو مسلط بشین شاهکار کردین نیازی هم نیست عربی و ادبیات سایر رشته ها رو بخونین شما فقط مال خودتو بخون

----------


## navid saleh

دیگه همه هم تایید کردن عمومی ها تو زبان حرف اولو میزنه عمومی هاتونو خوب بخونین در کنارش زبانتونو هم با هر روشی که میتونید تقویت کنید دایره لغتتونو ببرید بالا کتاب 504 خوبه اما کتاب 1100 به احتمال زیاد خیلی سنگین باشه براتون بعد میتونید زیاد Reading کار کنین

داداش شما سطح زبانتو به ما بگو ببینیم در چه حده؟؟؟
کلاس زبان رفتی؟؟؟؟؟ از زبان سر در میاری؟؟ میتونی به انگلیسی مکالمه کنی؟؟؟

----------


## N3DA

دوست عزیز همونطور که بچه ها گفتن تاثیر عمومی خیلی زیاده
من زبان تخصصی رو حدودای هفتاد زدم عمومی رو نود.اما درصد عربی و دینی و تا حدودی ادبیاتم جالب نیود اصن  :Yahoo (21): 
رتبه م دوهزار شد.یکی از دوستام عمومی ها رو بالای هفتاد و تخصصی رو پنجاه و پنج زد سیصد شد.البته متاسفانه کانون تخمین رتبه برای زبان نداره و من از درستی رتبه ی دوستم مطمئن نیستم اما خلاصه اینکه حواستون به عمومیا باشه

----------


## TeacherBahrami

> سلام دوستان.ظهرتون بخیر و خسته نباشید
> من دانش آموز سال سوم رشته ادبیات هستم.
> قصد دارم در دانشگاه رشته "ادبیات و زبان *انگلیسی*" رو بخونم.
> هدفم هم به امید خدا دانشگاه تهران هست.
> حالا سوالم اینه : 
> برای اینکه بتونم توی رشته و دانشگاه مورد علاقم درس بخونم، باید تمام درس های 3 سال دبیرستان رو بخونم ؟
> یا اینکه فقط زبان انگلیسیم رو قوی کنم کافیه ؟
> آخه شنیدم کنکور زبان جدا برگزار میشه.
> اگه من اصلا روی دروس عمومی تمرین نکنم، ولی زبان انگلیسیم رو تا حد بالایی افزایش بدم میتونم یه رتبه خوب برای تحصیل در دانشگاه تهران بیارم ؟
> ...


سلام 
برای قبولی تو ادبیات انگلیسی بدانشگاه تهران باید رتبه حدودا زیر 120 ، 130 باشه. هر چند سال با سال خیلی فرق داره . درس های عمومی به شددددددت مهم هستن و رتبه های برتر رو همین درسهای عمومی مشخص میکنن. حتما برنامه ریزی خوبی براشون داشته باش و در کنارش زبانت رو تقویت کن تا به هدف خوبت برسی

----------


## mkhosravi

پس اینطور که مشخصه عمومیا خیلی مهمه
زبانم خداروشکر خیلی خوبه.و به راحتی حرف میزنم و کامل فیلم و اخبار انگلیسی رو متوجه میشم
تنها نگرانی من دروس عمومی هستن.کلا گیج شدم این مدت که درباره کنکور تحقیق کردم.
نمیفهمم منکه رشته انساسیم چرا برای کنکور زبان باز باید برم عربی و ادبیات رشته های دیگرو بخونم
اصلا سیستمش رو درک نمیکنم

----------


## TeacherBahrami

> والا نمیدونم ...
> سوال منم اینه اگه میتونست زبان تخصصی رو 82.4 بزنه
> پس راحت میتونست زبان عمومی رو بالای 90 بزنه دیگه
> چرا نزد؟


اون صفرهایی که شما میبینید واقعی نیستن و یه درصدی زده طرف ولی نمیدونم چرا سایت قلم چی کارنامه ها رو اصلاح نمیکنه و خیلی ها رو فقط با درصد زبان تخصصی میزاره. کارنامه رتبه های 1 و دو رقمی رو هم چک کنید خیلی هاش فقط درصد زبان تخصصی داره و بقیه صفر زده شده. پارسال زیاد گفتیم به سایت کانون اما انگار همچنان اصرار دارن اصلاح نکنن. عمومی بسیار بیشتر از زبان تخصصی توی کنکور زبان تاثیر گذارن

----------


## TeacherBahrami

> پس اینطور که مشخصه عمومیا خیلی مهمه
> زبانم خداروشکر خیلی خوبه.و به راحتی حرف میزنم و کامل فیلم و اخبار انگلیسی رو متوجه میشم
> تنها نگرانی من دروس عمومی هستن.کلا گیج شدم این مدت که درباره کنکور تحقیق کردم.
> نمیفهمم منکه رشته انساسیم چرا برای کنکور زبان باز باید برم عربی و ادبیات رشته های دیگرو بخونم
> اصلا سیستمش رو درک نمیکنم


موضوع روشنه. چون کنکور زبان کنکوریه که رشته های دیگه هم میتونن شرکت کنن . و سازمان سنجش 2 تا راه داره برای درسای عمومی. یا سوالای انسانی هایی که زبان میدن رو با بقیه جدا کنه که براش خیلی درد سر داره . یا بیشترین شرکت کننده رو ملاک قرار بده که همین کارو کرده. 
توی کنکور زبان سرعت عمل و قدرت درک توی تستای زبان تخصصی خیلی مهمه و نیاز به حل تست زیاد داره . حتی اگه سطح زبانی در حد Advanced باشه اما حل تست کافی پشتش نباشه درسته که درصد بالایی میشه کسب کرد اما اون درصد عالی رو از دست میدی. حتما روی زبان تخصصی و حل تستاش برنامه ریزی کن

----------


## highdreams

رشته ی نظری یعنی ریاضی یا تجربی...شما باید عمومی اونارو بخونید...این دورشته عمومیشون مشترکه

----------


## jarvis

> سلام دوستان.ظهرتون بخیر و خسته نباشید
> من دانش آموز سال سوم رشته ادبیات هستم.
> قصد دارم در دانشگاه رشته "ادبیات و زبان *انگلیسی*" رو بخونم.
> هدفم هم به امید خدا دانشگاه تهران هست.
> حالا سوالم اینه : 
> برای اینکه بتونم توی رشته و دانشگاه مورد علاقم درس بخونم، باید تمام درس های 3 سال دبیرستان رو بخونم ؟
> یا اینکه فقط زبان انگلیسیم رو قوی کنم کافیه ؟
> آخه شنیدم کنکور زبان جدا برگزار میشه.
> اگه من اصلا روی دروس عمومی تمرین نکنم، ولی زبان انگلیسیم رو تا حد بالایی افزایش بدم میتونم یه رتبه خوب برای تحصیل در دانشگاه تهران بیارم ؟
> ...


نگاه کن دوست خوبم،کنکور زبان درسته اسمش زبانه اما تاثیر عمومی بیشتر از خود زبانست! یعنی اگه زبان قوی باشی اما عمومی رو خوب نزنی رتبه ات خوب نمیشه و ....
پس شما باید رو عمومی تمرکز کنی و در کنارش زبانت رو قوی!
این تجربه رو از خودم بهت منتقل میکنم چون منم امسال رتبه زبانم نزدیکای 800بود و این رتبه رو به مدد زبانم زدم ولی عمومیام زیر خط فقر بود در عوض دوستام زبان رو کم زدن ولی عمومیشون عالی بود نزدیکای 200،300 شدن!
موفق باشی

----------


## 7p7

اگه شما ايشالا ميخواى براى دانشگاه تهران بخونين بايد عمومى هارو براى صد زدن بخونين وگرنه با زبان تخصصى ٦٠ درصد هم ميشه رتبه خوبى اورد ( نمونش يكى از تك رقمى هاى منطقه )

----------

